# What to wear to my schools show - beginner competition?



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_A polo shirt will be just fine...black, dark blue, or white. Your half chaps will be just fine, make sure that they are clean. I am assuming that you are using a school's horse? Is someone else riding him/her that day? If so, it might be a good idea to go out at the same time as they do and have them help you, or help them get the horse ready. it will give you a hands on idea of what is all required beforehand. If not, there will be other people there getting their horses ready, so you can always ask them._


----------



## PurpleHorse (Jul 21, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _A polo shirt will be just fine...black, dark blue, or white. Your half chaps will be just fine, make sure that they are clean. I am assuming that you are using a school's horse? Is someone else riding him/her that day? If so, it might be a good idea to go out at the same time as they do and have them help you, or help them get the horse ready. it will give you a hands on idea of what is all required beforehand. If not, there will be other people there getting their horses ready, so you can always ask them._


Thank-you for the reply  I've got a light pink polo shirt - do you think that might be ok? I can always go out and buy a different color. Good excuse to shop 

I will be using a school horse and I didn't even think about the 'getting ready part'. I will definitely be sure to help with the horse I'll be using or watch other people. 

Thanks


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_No problem.  I know my coach wouldnt approve of a pink shirt unless I was riding a jumper. Even a normal button down white shirt would probably be fine since it is your first show. Ask your coach to be absolutely certain though! If its just a schooling show, its not as big of deal what you wear so much. Some kids will be wearing show shirts and jackets though, but they might show all the time. After your first show, then possibly look into getting more stuff if you plan on continueing. You might even get lucky and buy a used show jacket from someone who has out grown theirs. For now though, a polo and half chaps are fine. Make sure your hair is neat and tidy though! (I'm assuming you are a girl) Braid it or put it under a hair net. No hoop earrings. Wear gloves if you have them._

_Bath the horse. S/he doesnt need to be braided, but if one of the other kids is having him braiding, you might want to watch, and possibly chip in for it if s/he is going to be braided for your classes. (It's a nice gesture, you dont have to). it'd be nice if someone else was using your horse, because then you can help the other person out and know what needs to be done for next time._


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Please ask your instructor what they want you to wear.

I think a polo shirt will be fine with what else you listed. Make sure everything is clean. 

Light pink might be fine with what you are doing. I personally would stick to more conservative colors but your instructor will know what is OK for this show.

Hanging out and watching and helping while the horses are prepared is a great idea. You can learn what needs to be done. Each time you will be able to do more yourself.


----------

